# Gucci gets his eyes done tomorrow update post 15



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Tomorrow is Gucci's big day, he gets to have his cataract surgery on both eyes. So he will start off the day with very poor vision and end the day being able to see everything, especially those squirrels he has been trying to catch in the back yard


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck Gucci!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww, I am so glad. I hope that next time I'll be able to donate.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great !


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Great! He won't be living in a haze anymore!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Gucci. I can't wait to hear that you came through the operation with flying colors...in fact seeing flying colors. I'll be thinking of you and saying a little prayer.:wub:


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

Now he will see he beautiful world he is now in.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:smootch:Give the boy some smoochies from all of us.:smootch: Can't wait to see his shining face and he will be able to see yours!!!! so happy all our donations will bring him out of the fog !:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How wonderful for Gucci! He'll be so amazed when he can see again!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


*Yipeeee!!! For the Gucci Man. I am so excited for him.*

*Thoughts, and prayers, are with you both ~ {{hugs}}*


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OK, today is tomorrow, and can't wait to see how his operation went. I know it is such a wonderful thing to be able to see again and run and play again like a little puppy. Thanks to all of you for taking such good care of our little Gucci. You are so fantastic in everyone and every furbutts eyes. :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping Gucci in my thoughts today! I'm so happy for him!!!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Luck Gucci!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Praying for a successful surgery for Gucci! I can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

*update post 15*

Gucci's surgery was successful he is home resting.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Best wishes for a successful surgery.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck!! He will be able to see his toys and everything again!!!! I have had several clients that had this surgery on their dogs eyes and it is so cool how they can see everything again!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Gucci doing today?:wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How is Gucci doing? I hope everything went well with his surgery~~:wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats great news !


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Great news! I hope he recuperates quickly!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad the surgery went well. Get well quickly Gucci.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey I'm so glad that Gucci had his surgery and is already home. I'm sorry I missed this yesterday....that's such good news, I'm so happy for him.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Cindy , Thanks for everything you do. You really are the best... and give Gucci the biggest hug and an extra treat.. In fact two treats..one for each eye!!!


----------

